# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Listeriose: hoe te voorkomen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoe is listeriose te voorkomen?

De listeria bacterie vermenigvuldigt zich in bepaalde zuivelproducten waar onzorgvuldig mee wordt omgesprongen. Ze is vooral gevaarlijk voor minder weerbare mensen (kleine kinderen, zwangere vrouwen, bejaarden). Als u de nodige voorzorgen neemt, zult u zich veel narigheid besparen. 

Listeriose is gevaarlijk voor wie minder weerstand heeft 

Listeria komt op een natuurlijke manier voor in onze omgeving en ook in het darmstelsel van heel wat dieren. In lage dosissen is deze bacterie ongevaarlijk. Maar als ze zich vermenigvuldigt in bepaalde eetwaren, vooral in vlees, zuivelproducten en rauwe groenten, kan ze leiden tot listeriose, een ziekte die vooral mensen met verlaagde weerstand treft: pasgeboren babys, kleine kinderen, mensen van boven de 70, personen met immunodeficiëntie en zwangere vrouwen. Tijdens de zwangerschap is listeriose weliswaar ongevaarlijk voor de moeder, maar daarentegen zeer gevaarlijk voor de foetus (als de aandoening op tijd wordt vastgesteld, kan een antibioticabehandeling het onheil voor de baby alsnog afwenden). 
Listeriose tast meestal het hersenvlies aan en kan leiden tot hersenvliesontsteking, maar ze kan ook op de ogen en zelfs op het hart slaan. 


Hoe listeriose te voorkomen? 

Mensen die gevoelig zijn voor listeriose moeten bepaalde eetwaren vermijden en een aantal hygiëneregels rond voeding in acht nemen. 

Eetwaren
Mijd bepaalde zeevruchten en vis: schelpen, gerookte vis, surimi, tarama. 
Mijd bepaalde soorten charcuterie: ingewanden, pastei, foie gras, bereidingen in gelei.
Mijd bepaalde zuivelproducten: rauwe melk en kaas op basis van rauwe melk. 
Eet bij voorkeur harde kazen zoals gruyère, en smeltkazen. 
Verwijder altijd de korst van de kaas, en zeker de korst van zachte kazen
Drink bij voorkeur gepasteuriseerde, UHT of gesteriliseerde melk.
Mijd rauwe gekiemde granen zoals soja. 

Bereiding van de maaltijden
Was het fruit, de groenten en de kruiden zorgvuldig.
Bak of herbak het vlees, de vis of het de spek door en door 
Bewaar rauwe/verse en gebakken eetwaren apart. 
Verbruik restjes en herverwarmde schotels zo snel mogelijk.
Verbruik potten mayonaise zo snel mogelijk na opening. 
Maak de koelkast en het aanrecht regelmatig schoon en ontsmet ze met bleekwater. 

23/09/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## zirus

Over de listeria-bacterie zijn nog de volgende dingen wetenswaardig.
Het ontwikkeld zich ook onder koude koelkast omstandigheden.
Een zuurgraad pH van 4-4,5 overleven ze niet. Kefir heeft al gauw een 
pH van 4-4,5 en is daarmee een prima bestrijder van schadelijke bacterien.
Ook andere bacterien zoals salmonella en e-coli worden daarmee bestreden.
Reden waarom kefir een van de gezondste voedingmiddelen is.

----------

